# What is the best substrate?



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

I've managed to kill quite a few plants trying to do the emersed thing. My gut feeling is that my substrate is too rich. Also is water movement through the substrate necessary or just desired?

Cheers Tony


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's hard to say what the best substrate is since aquatic plants grow in so many varied substrata. Where I am they root in the upper layers of a thick mud all the way to a rich creek bank humus. My personal favorite is river sand mixed with a good amount of peat or potting soil in the lower 2/3. 

What are you using for substrate that you feel is too rich?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't think there is a best substrate. It depends on your setup. I've grown plants in 2 parts sand to 1 part peat and in rockwool. Both worked well. I do think circulation is important unless you are using trays where it is not feasible. 

Please give us more info on your setup.


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

*Beat substrate*



Hispid said:


> I've managed to kill quite a few plants trying to do the emersed thing. My gut feeling is that my substrate is too rich. Also is water movement through the substrate necessary or just desired?
> 
> Cheers Tony


It certainly is possible for an aquarium substrate to be "too rich". Many years ago, when I was initially setting up my 130 gallon plant tank I decided to pull out all of the stops. The substrate contained Dupla Laterite, AB Terralit, peat moss, several types of powdered clay (Red Art Clay and PyroClay). There wasn't a mineral element in existence which WASN'T in that substrate.

But it caused no end of problems - plants would grow well for a while, then the roots would just rot off and I experienced one algae plague after another. Finally, I broke the tank down and replaced the entire substrate bed (have you any idea of how much work is entailed in trying to wash all that clay out of a substrate bed?).

Currently, my favourite substrates are Seachem Flourite and/or Seachem Onyx. I haven't found anything which won't grow in either of these - especially following Tom Barr's recommendation of adding a few handfulls of mulm from an established aquarium to a new substrate bed.

Right now, I have several empty 20 gallon aquariums waiting for ADA Power Sand and Aqua Soil. Hopefully, they will arrive in the next few weeks and I can see for myself how they work.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

we are talking about substrates for *emersed* plant growth right?

I'd like to know as well. I'm currently experimenting with some emersed growing and am just using ordinary potting soil and keeping it very wet; almost mud...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Very curious to know the best substrate myself! I just set up a 10g with about 2" of regular potting soil last night. I will probably just use water from planted tanks for fertilizer in this setup.

I have 2 C. nurii that have done nothing in my planted tanks for over a year. They would grow 3 leaves and every time a new leaf pops up, one melts  I figured I would try them emmersed and see if they do any better. I also have some emmersed HC that I put in there. Not sure what else I will try as I am still searching for more info on emmersed setups and plants.


----------



## Hispid (Feb 3, 2005)

The setups I am trying to make work are soda-bottle terrariums, small tanks and trays so cirulation has been an issue. The substrates that have just completely soured and killed everything have had one thing in common, small to large amounts of total lawn fetilizer a la "Dynamic Lifter". The basis for the substrates have been in diferent cases garden soil, clay rich "blacksoil", medium unwashed sand and aquarium gravel. I guess the problem is obviously the fertilizer however I would like to start fresh in as right a way as possible hence seeking advice here. I am after a good emersed substrate for a generalized range of plants (no rare crypts just yet, I'd like to just get it right for easy stuff first) which would recieve no circulation.


----------

